# Lon Chaney's Phantom of the Opera



## peterose (Oct 13, 2009)

I always thought he put nickels up his nostrils. If you can find something to put up there to stretch them out, that could possibly work, then just deforem your face with some old man latex prosthetic. Or Maybe even a strip that's attached to your forehead then follows along your nose bridge and hooks them somehow...then cover it over with latex prosthetic or morticians wax...geeze such a small thing and so hard to figure out....That's a tricky one isn't it? 

And just for the fun of it

-"I was Lon Chaney's Lover!" - Johnny Knoxville


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

There is an athletic material I use with my latex that's called pre-wrap or underwrap or some such thing depending. It's a foam like flesh colored material and streatches considerably. You might glue a small strip to the end of your nose then pull it up/back and glue to your bridge. After both ends has set you should have no problem glueing the spanse between the anchor points to lay flush. Then fill it in with derma, latex, or what ever is your preference to use.

You could possibly do this with a thin strip or latex, but you should find the underwrap being like foam will seat better to your spirit gum or what ever you might prefer to use.


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed! I knew someone out there had some tricks.


----------



## Miss Phantom (Jul 13, 2010)

Yubney said:


> There is an athletic material I use with my latex that's called pre-wrap or underwrap or some such thing depending. It's a foam like flesh colored material and streatches considerably. You might glue a small strip to the end of your nose then pull it up/back and glue to your bridge. After both ends has set you should have no problem glueing the spanse between the anchor points to lay flush. Then fill it in with derma, latex, or what ever is your preference to use.
> 
> You could possibly do this with a thin strip or latex, but you should find the underwrap being like foam will seat better to your spirit gum or what ever you might prefer to use.


Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed! I knew people out there had some tricks.  



peterose said:


> I always thought he put nickels up his nostrils. If you can find something to put up there to stretch them out, that could possibly work, then just deforem your face with some old man latex prosthetic. Or Maybe even a strip that's attached to your forehead then follows along your nose bridge and hooks them somehow...then cover it over with latex prosthetic or morticians wax...geeze such a small thing and so hard to figure out....That's a tricky one isn't it?


And now that I think of it, those nose strips pull out nostrils well if ya set it low enough, so no need to shove anything up my nose. But indeed, Chaney's makeup is a bit mysterious. Guess that's why he's the man of a thousand faces.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I really hate to think that is what he did for his make up... Yeah you are right Man of thousand faces. the only thing I can think of is OUCH!!


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Miss Phantom said:


> Thank you so much! That's exactly what I needed! I knew someone out there had some tricks.


Most welcome. If you find the wrap tears to easily on the stretch you might paint it lightly with latex to give it some stregnth depending on how much pull you need for your nose.


----------



## Zombiarty_Marie (Aug 31, 2014)

NOWHINING said:


> I really hate to think that is what he did for his make up... Yeah you are right Man of thousand faces. the only thing I can think of is OUCH!!


Chaney began with his head piece to give him a larger forehead. His eyelids were pulled down by the use of spirit gum, some grotesque dentures, fitted with wires pulled his mouth to a grin, and a rubber and wire appliance (or a strip of thin material called "fish skin") pulled his nose up to the point where it was indecipherable from the front. (Source: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0016220/faq) Another theory was that he made his eyes cloudy with egg whites. Not sure if it's true, but he was a genius nonetheless.


----------

